# LONDON | South Quay Plaza | 215m | 704ft | 68 fl | 192m | 631ft | 56 fl | 115m | 378ft | 36 fl | T/O



## Frankus Maximus

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

From skycrapernews.com:

Berkeley Aims At Docklands Height Record

A scoping application has been filed with the London Borough of Tower Hamlets for what could be the tallest building in Docklands. 

Developed by Berkeley Homes, the proposal features the regeneration of the 80s office buildings around South Quay Plaza that marked some of the first construction in the area back in the Thatcher era. Indeed, at one point South Quay Plaza stood as an oasis of glass and steel surrounded on all sides by urban deprivation.

The scoping opinion has been filed to try and get an idea of what sort of development would be considered by the council as suitable for the area and is therefore hugely ambitious. Berkeley Homes clearly wish to push the barrier of what is acceptable to Tower Hamlets by proposing as the centrepiece of the project, an 80-storey residential tower that would be up to 249 metres in height. 

Further to this there is also a second residential tower of 35 storeys planned of 130 metres and shorter 45 metre tall building to provide a more human height aspect that would contain office space. Needless to say the ground floors are intended to have retail.

The project could have up to 1,150 new apartments, plus 4,000 square metres of retail space and 2,000 square metres of office space. 

As part of the planning process, Berkeley is holding an exhibition at unit D of the Great Eastern Enterprise at 3 Millharbour on Friday the 19th of July between 2pm and 8pm, with another chance to see it on Saturday between 10am and 2pm.


----------



## Bligh

Wow... this is big news. So no renders as of yet? 

This along with the approval of The Landmark is good news for CW.


----------



## Frankus Maximus

Bligh said:


> Wow... this is big news. So no renders as of yet?
> 
> This along with the approval of The Landmark is good news for CW.


It's a scoping excerise at the moment, I haven't seen any renders yet. I know they were holding an exibition yesterday or today so I'll see if anything comes up


----------



## bonquiqui

sorry guys made a mess trying to post the render I think i need to learn how to post pix i am useless


----------



## bonquiqui

here is a render credit goes to SE9


----------



## Newcastle Guy

Here we go:



SE9 said:


> Impressed with the project.
> 
> - Sleek, described as gegloma01 wrote above.
> 
> - Designed by Foster, winner of Berkeley's design competition.
> 
> - South Quay Plaza itself will be demolished, with the easternmost office building by Millwall cutting retained and redeveloped.
> 
> - The project was introduced to the GLA yesterday, who received it very positively and want it to go through.
> 
> - The project will be permeable for pedestrians, and open up the dockside to pedestrian activity. It's envisaged that a pedestrian bridge will link South Quay Plaza to Canary Wharf in due course.
> 
> - The base of the tower will encourage pedestrian activity, most likely with restaurants and such.
> 
> - The project will be submitted to Tower Hamlets in late October this year.


Should actually be somewhere between 240m-245m.


----------



## Frankus Maximus

I'm assuming 250m is AOD rather than AGL then.


----------



## Groningen NL

Are you guys sure it's going to be 80 floors? Since most luxury residential towers have high ceilings, 80 floors for a 240-250 meter doesn't seem very realistic.


----------



## Londoner.

Well that gives a rough ceiling height of about 3.125m which I don't think is unreasonable. Depends on what the developer wants I guess.


----------



## Londoner.

Oh wait complete idiocy on my part, failed to take into account plant floors, any spire, floor plates etc...You're right, 80 floors does seem to be pushing it a bit.


----------



## Frankus Maximus

Groningen NL said:


> Are you guys sure it's going to be 80 floors? Since most luxury residential towers have high ceilings, 80 floors for a 240-250 meter doesn't seem very realistic.


Well the City Pride Tower which has been approved just down the road is 75 floors at a height of 233m, so I'd say quite possible.


----------



## Eric Offereins

Londoner. said:


> Well that gives a rough ceiling height of about 3.125m which I don't think is unreasonable. Depends on what the developer wants I guess.


For a luxury tower that is not much.


----------



## Bligh

that looks awesome.

So sleek. I love it. CW is going to look fantastic.

It almost feels like there is a City vs CW atmosphere... lol


----------



## Groningen NL

Well, there is obviously a strong competition between The City and Canary Wharf, and it forces the two financial centers to stay alert and keep improving :cheers: I'm glad CW gets some 200+ towers to give it's skyline some more 'body'. Currently it still doesn't look that impressive from some angles, but things are changing very fast.


----------



## Hoskins

Bligh said:


> It almost feels like there is a City vs CW atmosphere... lol


Good - a bit of rivalry is fine.  The growth of Canary Wharf was an important factor in the City of London's authorities allowing skyscrapers, to remain as London's chief financial centre.

Both have their identities and will probably retain (and further develop) them. The City with its historical buildings and medieval street pattern, and Canary Wharf with its docks and street grid - these aspects reflect into the skyscrapers built.

Personally I prefer the City with its charm and quirkiness (how many financial centres can say that?) but I like Canary Wharf too. The great thing about London is that its multitude of districts look set to each contribute in their own way to the skyline.. :cheers:


----------



## IsleofDogsPlans

The new exhibition boards are now available on the developers' website, http://www.berkeley-southquay.co.uk/assets/South-Quay-Plaza-Exhibition-boards.pdf


----------



## Frankus Maximus

IsleofDogsPlans said:


> The new exhibition boards are now available on the developers' website, http://www.berkeley-southquay.co.uk/assets/South-Quay-Plaza-Exhibition-boards.pdf


Thanks IsleofDogsPlans, very informative. The developer is certainly attempting to make a case for height at that location and seem serious to bring this to planning at this scale once refinements have been made.


----------



## Bligh

Frankus Maximus said:


> Thanks IsleofDogsPlans, very informative. The developer is certainly attempting to make a case for height at that location and seem serious to bring this to planning at this scale once refinements have been made.


I had a read through the plans - looks brilliant. Well thought out. 

I cannot see this not being built really. :cheers:


----------



## Londoner.




----------



## Bligh

^^^^ 

THAT - LOOKS - INSANE !

They are beautiful. I love them. Will fit in perfectly in the Docklands. It looks like 2 conjoined towers - it is just one tower, right?


----------



## Londoner.

Yeah, it looks absolutely fantastic. And yes it is one tower but I think there is another much shorter one being built at the same time close by. Anyway, check out the PDF on this website for all the info... berkeley-southquay.co.uk/


----------



## Frankus Maximus

Londoner. said:


>


Where did you get this image Londoner??


----------



## Londoner.

Frankus Maximus said:


> Where did you get this image Londoner??


I got it from that PDF I linked, it's one of Berkeley's renders. The whole PDF is very informative.


----------



## Bligh

This is going to be amazing... 

CW is going to look so large now. Do you rekon someone could whip up a rendering of what CW would look like with all the new projects?


----------



## Frankus Maximus

Londoner. said:


> I got it from that PDF I linked, it's one of Berkeley's renders. The whole PDF is very informative.


Cheers Londoner, had a proper read through very informative indeed.


----------



## Birmingham

If it didn't have already Canary Wharf is certainly going to become one of the most distinctive skylines in Europe. 

What is most exciting is that it could have almost a dozen skyscrapers being constructed at the same time!! :wow:


----------



## Frankus Maximus

Bligh said:


> This is going to be amazing...
> 
> CW is going to look so large now. Do you rekon someone could whip up a rendering of what CW would look like with all the new projects?


*This one (from gegloma01) includes South Quay Plaza and City Pride, no Diamond Tower, Riverside South or Columbus Tower I'm afraid:*


----------



## Londoner.

Wow, that is incredible. And to think, that isn't even the total extent of all the towers... CW is honestly going to look incredible. And with Canary Wharf, the City, Vauxhall, Elephant and Castle, London Bridge... London as a whole is going to look bloody glorious! :cheers:


----------



## Bligh

Frankus Maximus said:


> *This one (from gegloma01) includes South Quay Plaza and City Pride, no Diamond Tower, Riverside South or Columbus Tower I'm afraid:*


That looks awesome! Im looking forward to seeing the full render. 

I thought the Columbus Tower was a dead project???? I may be wrong though... I hope I am wrong haha


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

Londoner. said:


>


Just Wowww...

London is BOOOOOMING :nuts:

BUILD IT ! 


:banana: 

:cheers:


----------



## Bligh

Buyckske Ruben said:


> Just Wowww...
> 
> London is BOOOOOMING :nuts:
> 
> BUILD IT !
> 
> 
> :banana:
> 
> :cheers:


You said it mate! You said it! xD

Gotta love London's constuction rate! :cheers:


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

*Foster + Partners to build tall on South Quay Plaza.*

7 August, 2013 | By Matthew Bell


Foster + Partners has been chosen to build a super-tall tower as part of the redevelopment of South Quay Plaza on London’s Isle of Dogs

Developers Berkeley snapped up the site in Canary Wharf in April 2013 and has submitted initial options for a residential tower nearly 80 storeys high, just shorter than One Canada Square.

Plans to redevelop the surrounding area will create 1.8 acres of public realm, opening up 57 per cent of the site - an increase from the 9 per cent of public space currently. 

Responding to the appointment, Grant Brooker, senior partner for Foster + Partners, said: ‘South Quay Plaza has a key role to play in revitalising this pivotal dockside location and we are absolutely delighted to have been chosen by Berkeley to work with them on this very significant project.’

South Quay Plaza occupies a prominent position on Marsh Wall and a central location on the Isle of Dogs. It comprises a small complex of shops, two office buildings and a leisure building in the North East corner, which together cover a large part of the site very little space for public use.

Planning policy identifies the need for at least 10,000 new homes across the Isle of Dogs and 6,150 within Millwall over the next 22 years.

During consultation, locals demanded better pedestrian access the site and improved links by foot between the South Quay Docklands Light Railway station, Millharbour and Canary Wharf. They also wanted an improved waterfront area and more shops throughout.

‪South Quay Plaza is set for residential development under the Millennium Quarter Masterplan, and over the next 20 years is set to include at least 10,000 new homes on the Isle of Dogs and 6,150 in Millwall.

The site is within Isle of Dogs Opportunity Area, the Canary Wharf Activity Area and the Millwall area of the Core Strategy.










link: http://www.architectsjournal.co.uk/...uild-tall-on-south-quay-plaza/8651755.article




more info (some old stuff)

CTBUH Global News

http://www.ctbuh.org/News/GlobalTal...-Quay-Supertall-to-be-Designed-by-Foster.aspx

PDF:

http://www.berkeley-southquay.co.uk/assets/South-Quay-Plaza-Exhibition-boards.pdf


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

-----


----------



## Bligh

^^^^ GREAT NEWS!

Thanks for the update. This is going to look amazing.


----------



## Judgejudy123

Amazing newskay:

Great skyscraper :banana:


----------



## Richardcornish

Massive, london


----------



## Ivanator

Another great tower that complements Canary Wharf perfectly! We need to build this, and to keep up the momentum of construction!


----------



## Bligh

Anymore news on this?


----------



## CompayEE

Bligh said:


> Anymore news on this?


the name of
FT has got something on it... But it features under the name of Hertsmere Tower...


http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/122d3106-4d3e-11e3-9f40-00144feabdc0.html

November 14, 2013 6:35 pm

Canary Wharf to see Europe’s tallest residential tower

By Kate Allen

The proposed £1bn, 74-storey Hertsmere Tower (artist's impression left)









Tom Ryan, an Irish property investor, intends to build a £1bn, 74-storey skyscraper on the site he acquired for £100m on Thursday in the business district to the east of the City of London. The tower will be 7 metres higher than Canary Wharf’s tallest office building. The acquisition is the first in what sources say will be a series of UK property investments by Mr Ryan.


The scheme is the latest in a string of high-rise housing developments under construction across the capital, including the Heron in the City of London and One The Tower at St George’s Wharf in Vauxhall. 

The building fever has prompted Savills, one of the UK’s leading estate agents, to warn that London faces an oversupply of high-value homes as developers rush to soak up the waves of foreign investment flowing into the capital’s housing market. Four-fifth of purchasers of London’s prime property are foreign and two-thirds of buyers are investors rather than owner-occupiers.

Mr Ryan still has some hurdles to overcome before he can start building. Though the site has planning permission for a 242-metre mixed-use scheme containing offices, a hotel and shops, he will have to ask Tower Hamlets Council to allow a housing development instead. Stuart Robinson, of property advisers CBRE, said it would be difficult for the council to turn down.

The Hertsmere Tower will be priced as prime real estate – upwards of £1,000 per square foot – in an attempt to attract London’s highest earners to abandon their traditional western haunts of Mayfair and Knightsbridge in favour of the eastern Docklands. 

There will be space for 714 apartments covering more than half a million square feet, said Richard Berridge, chief operating officer of Ryan Corporation UK.

Mr Berridge shrugged off concerns of an overheated London housing market. “Some people might be overawed by the scale but we see an opportunity,” he said. “Canary Wharf is one of the few places in the UK where you can build a tall building. It’s time for a very good residential building of a very high standard; that is something that has been lacking there until now.”

Dominic Grace, a director at Savills, said the deal heralded “the arrival” of Canary Wharf as a prime residential destination. “The pendulum has swung in favour of east London, Canary Wharf is becoming the truly 21st century part of London because it’s unencumbered by the small period properties prevalent in the rest of the capital; developers can create larger, more international-style buildings.”

Hertsmere Tower will overtake Europe’s current tallest residential building, the Sky Tower in Wroclaw, Poland, which is 212 metres tall. But it will not outstrip Europe’s overall tallest building, The Shard at London Bridge, which is 308 metres and is primarily office, restaurant and hotel space.

Hertsmere is the first British scheme for Mr Ryan, who has invested in several other countries, Mr Berridge said. Ryan Corporation would not provide details of Mr Ryan’s past developments.


----------



## CompayEE

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-...f-to-get-u-k-s-tallest-residential-tower.html


----------



## SE9

South Quay Plaza and Hertsmere Tower are two completely separate projects.


----------



## SE9

Bligh said:


> Anymore news on this?


The application will be submitted early next year.


----------



## CompayEE

SE9 said:


> South Quay Plaza and Hertsmere Tower are two completely separate projects.


Oops, sorry. In that case Hertsmere Tower deserves a thread of its own (if it hasn't got one already).


----------



## Frankus Maximus

Berkeley Homes has just submitted a planning application!! :cheers:

The proposals feature two towers of 73-storeys and 36-storeys, the tallest of which will be about 249 metres in height with the shorter one having a height of about 120 metres, plus a lower rise building.


----------



## Bligh

Frankus Maximus said:


> Berkeley Homes has just submitted a planning application!! :cheers:
> 
> The proposals feature two towers of 73-storeys and 36-storeys, the tallest of which will be about 249 metres in height with the shorter one having a height of about 120 metres, plus a lower rise building.


Fantastic news. Hopefully they will be swiftly approved! :cheers:


----------



## PortoNuts

Excellent news. :cheers2:


----------



## Neptune11

:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## the man from k-town

more renderings in london projects thread

very cool towers btw 



SE9 said:


> *South Quay Plaza* | Canary Wharf E14
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1646336
> 
> Official website: http://www.berkeley-southquay.co.uk/
> 
> 
> The planning application for South Quay Plaza is available to view online from today:


----------



## Jay

Cool!


----------



## Frankus Maximus

A planning decision on this is expected tomorrow (November 6th).
The proposal has been revised and both buildings are shorter now, *215m/115m | 68/35 fl | Proposed.*
At least we still have a building over 200m here, I think at it's previous proposed height of 250m it would have been a great focal point for the tallest in the cluster (assuming the expansion of the cluster South into the Isle of Dogs).


----------



## Frankus Maximus

This was approved tonight by Tower Hamlets. :cheers:


----------



## Frankus Maximus

*East London residential tower will be UK's tallest*










*The tallest residential building in the UK is set to be built after the Mayor of London decided not to oppose it.*

The 68-storey *South Quay Plaza*, on the Isle of Dogs in east London, will reach a height of 722ft (220m). 

The development will provide 888 residential units, 188 of which will be classed as affordable.

Plans were approved by Tower Hamlets Council in November and building work can begin, after the mayor said he would not call the plan in.











The project, on Marsh Wall near Canary Wharf, also includes a smaller 36-storey tower. Three existing commercial buildings will be demolished.


Changes from the original planning application, submitted by Berkeley Homes, include a reduction in the height of the main building from 73 storeys and the introduction of an affordable crèche in the smaller building. 

A new north-south pedestrian route along the west of the site has also been added to plans.

Construction, which is expected to take five years, is due to start next January.

In a statement, Tower Hamlets Council said: "This will deliver new homes to our borough - 188 of which will be affordable - and will be a big part of our plans to transform the South Quay area into a thriving dockside neighbourhood."

The Isle of Dogs Neighbourhood Planning Forum said it was disappointed by the decision as it was concerned about the density of the development, especially in regards to transport capacity and the amount of space for children who would be living in the tower. 

Forum secretary Andrew Wood, who is also a Conservative councillor for Canary Wharf, said: "Our main concern is that there is a completely inadequate play space for children and it is on an island, there are only two ways off the Isle of Dogs. What we want is a proper strategy for the area."


----------



## Frankus Maximus

*Demolition underway!*


----------



## The Shard Baby

From yesterday (20.07.2015):

South Quay Plaza - Enclosed by The Shard Baby 2006-2015, on Flickr

South Quay Plaza - Demolition work from South Quay (20.07.2015) by The Shard Baby 2006-2015, on Flickr

South Quay Plaza - Scaffold wall by The Shard Baby 2006-2015, on Flickr

South Quay Plaza - South Quay Plaza [hoarding] by The Shard Baby 2006-2015, on Flickr


----------



## The Shard Baby

From yesterday (05.10.2015)

South Quay Plaza from Wood Wharf site (05.10.2015) by The Shard Baby 2006-2015, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

South Quay Plaza 4 

Height : 197.85m 

Floors : 56


----------



## Frankus Maximus

Is that 197.85m AGL or AOD Mr Cladding?


----------



## Mr Cladding

Frankus Maximus said:


> Is that 197.85m AGL or AOD Mr Cladding?


That's AOD 

192m AGL

205m was expected , but the proposal is well designed and enhances the public realm very well so the slight height reduction doesn't matter.


----------



## Mr Cladding

South Quay Plaza by Luke, on Flickr


----------



## Frankus Maximus




----------



## redcode

Sep 1

Canary Wharf skyline in summer by RJS London, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

8/31

2P2A4189 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

8/31

Clipper Quay by Simon, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

9/5

From North Greenwich, Canary Wharf, London, England, United Kingdom, GB, Europe by godrick, on Flickr

From North Greenwich, Canary Wharf, London, England, United Kingdom, GB, Europe by godrick, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*September 20:*
The Glowing Wharf... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr


----------



## Akai

Nice Canary Wharf's skyline. 😎


----------



## hkskyline

10/3

Canary Wharf over the River Thames, East Greenwich, London, England, United Kingdom, UK, Europe by godrick, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Oct 25

Autumn in the City... by Aleem Yousaf, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

11/10

Day Night Blends (4 of 4) by John Linford, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

DSC03775 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Second tower above the ground:

DSC03834 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03980 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Londons Docklands at night by Dick Bulch, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

12/6

Canary by Ross, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

No core but floors are rising:


DSC05336 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05335 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

Now they reached standard floors so they should accelerate progress of the second tower:

DSC00019 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00021 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00023 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00029 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00049 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

The tallest tower finished:
https://twitter.com/jasonhawkesphot









The lower one on the rise:

DSC05392 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05395 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05426 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05430 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Jun 05

Take Five by Geoff Henson, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

6/20

Greenwich Park: view City &amp; Canary Wharf by gregje, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

pardon me for the off topic comment, but I like these 6-car train docklands light rail 
DSC00029 by Geogregor*, no Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

6/23

The Red Boat by Malcolm Parsley, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Would anyone in their right mind buy a penthouse in Canary Wharf now? *
June 30, 2021
The Telegraph _Excerpt_

...

Pre-pandemic, it was easy to dismiss Canary Wharf as a business district where you only lived because you worked there. It was the ultimate ‘roll from bed to desk’ environment, with plenty of bars and restaurants nearby to make a dent in those expense accounts. 

But if you had a couple of million to spend on a penthouse, would you choose to live there now? If so, there is no shortage of options, from the three-bed ‘Executive Collection’ apartment at South Quay Plaza (all the top-floor penthouses have sold, so this is the next best thing), priced £2.645m, and a two-bed penthouse at Wardian for £2.35m, to the three-bed, triplex penthouse - with a double-height room dedicated to a panoramic Jacuzzi - in Dollar Bay for £3.999m. 

Such schemes offer the designer décor, private residents’ clubs and five-star facilities. But are the big spenders biting? 

Not so much, according to Neil McGimpsey, Foxton’s director of new homes and investment, who is waiting for international travel and office life to return. Brian De’ath, head of residential sales at Canary Wharf Group, however, reports interest in £1.5m-£2m flats on the higher floors at One Park Drive, designed by starchitect firm Herzog & de Meuron. “Nearly everyone is buying them as a primary residence and they are attracted to the new parks, gardens and riverside boardwalk in the first completed phase of our new neighbourhood, Wood Wharf,” he says.

The market is active, though, with wealthy young first-time buyers. Fashion designer Noa Moses, 28, left her Shoreditch rental earlier this year and bought a studio in South Quay Plaza, where prices range from £835,000 for a one-bed flat to £2.645m for a three-bed “supersized apartment”. Moses loves the waterside walks and is excited about the imminent arrival of a Gail’s Bakery. 

More : Would anyone in their right mind buy a penthouse in Canary Wharf now?


----------



## hkskyline

A 1 bedroom 32/F unit tour :


----------



## hkskyline

8/5

Maestro Sapphire (14) @ Thames Refinery 05-08-21 by A Christy, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

8/8

Thames trip, Canary Wharf by boudica2008, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

8/12

BG Walkers Mill Harbour to Mudchute (67) (Copy) by Barryoneoff, on Flickr

BG Walkers Mill Harbour to Mudchute (62) (Copy) by Barryoneoff, on Flickr

BG Walkers Mill Harbour to Mudchute (58) (Copy) by Barryoneoff, on Flickr

BG Walkers Mill Harbour to Mudchute (51) (Copy) by Barryoneoff, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

TraceyWhitefoot


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1420704538579935236


----------



## geogregor

DSC01670 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01918 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*How the wealthy are enjoying holiday resort living — in central London *
_Watersports, global dining and a leisurely vibe are drawing a crowd of moneyed buyers to new developments in the capital_
11 August 2021 
The Telegraph _Excerpt_

It’s that time of year in London when cinema screens and deckchairs have sprung up on restaurant rooftops, and urban beaches have sprouted everywhere from Fulham to the South Bank, bringing the semblance of a vacation vibe to the city. But why limit it to the summer months when at some of London’s new developments, you can have that holiday feeling all year round?

...

Downriver, Canary Wharf’s slightly other-worldly feel and highly-paid, largely child-free demographic make this equally prime territory for leisure-packed, resort-style living. Berkeley’s South Quay Plaza offers its residents The Quay Club, with wellness weeks and beauty events among the recent entertainment. There’s also panoramic Pilates on the 56th floor and a Farmers Market to give you that Provençal village feeling. 

Nearby Aspen at Consort Place will, when built, bring a similarly heady sensation of being anywhere but here in its 63rd-floor sky lounge, home to residents’ Aspen Club, where you can work out, drink or dine and feel more sunset over Singapore than windy night in E14. 

More : How the wealthy are enjoying holiday resort living — in central London


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427522204300836866


----------



## redcode

jasonhawkesphot


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428975404967153666


----------



## hkskyline

8/21

21 Aug 21 (39) by James Guppy, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

A sales pitch video for Harcourt Gardens :


----------



## redcode

views from the resident’s lounge on level 56




































londonfromtherooftops


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## hkskyline

9/3

Greenwich Maritime museum, and Canary Wharf in the back. by Pascal PG, on Flickr

Canary Wharf from the stunning Greenwich park. by Pascal PG, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Sep 7









jasonhawkesphot


----------



## hkskyline

9/8

8 September 2021 - it’s a hot one today by Annabel Sheppey, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Source : Twitter @ billyindiana


----------



## hkskyline

Source : Twitter @ jasonhawkesphot


----------



## hkskyline

9/10

Canary Wharf London financial district, from Greenwich side. by John Gulliver, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

9/11










Source : Twitter @ ThamesPics, pictures by @robpowe11


----------



## hkskyline

Military enthusiasts are having a field day.

9/11

HMS Albion L14 (26) @ Woolwich Reach 11-09-21 by A Christy, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

9/10

Wood Wharf and The South Dock September 2021 by Bill Green, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* The British Homes Awards 2021: shortlist announced *
World Architecture News _Excerpt_ 
Sep 15, 2021

The British Homes Awards' panel of expert judges, all working within key areas of the building industry including architecture, property development, masterplanning, housing associations, interior design, placemaking and urban design, met virtually over recent weeks, to examine the broad range of this year’s outstanding entries.

The appetite for new homes is undiminished, and with categories ranging from interiors to landscaping, these awards give the housebuilding sector an opportunity to demonstrate best practice and innovation to both peers and competitors.

The shortlist for the 2021 British Homes Awards is as follows:

Development of the Year (over 100 units)
Park Central West and East, submitted by Allford Hall Monaghan Morris
South Quay Plaza, submitted by Berkeley
Southbank Place, submitted by Braeburn Estates
One Park Drive, submitted by Canary Wharf Group
Great Kneighton, submitted by Countryside Properties
West Green Place N17, submitted by HTA Design and Pocket Living
Newfoundland, submitted by Vertus

More : The British Homes Awards 2021: shortlist announced


----------



## hkskyline

9/17

Jet trails in the sky and reflections in the still water by Annabel Sheppey, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

__
http://instagr.am/p/CT9-RTHIKGP/


----------



## redcode

emilyjanelovell


----------



## hkskyline

A penthouse tour :


----------



## redcode

antoninaburton


----------



## hkskyline

9/16

London Sunset by iWanders, on Flickr


----------



## Ecopolisia

Waow,one of the best images so far of the entire skyline of London here, that's for sure. Totally good for you,London.My currently officially most favorite major city/capital in Europe and literally on my top 10, worldwide.Just look at it there and tell me that I'm wrong..lol.. Yeah and yay😅😉👌👍💪💎🌈


----------



## hkskyline

9/16

Canary Wharf buildings by Stephen Middleton, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Sep 21

South Quay Station, Canary Wharf, London by Nigel Turner, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440290333317746691


----------



## redcode

Sep 21

Looking towards Canary Wharf from London City Airport 21st Sept 2021 4 by BristolRE2007, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* New Homes Awards 2021: the best new homes of the year revealed, from city flats to family houses in commuter towns *
Evening Standard _Excerpt_
Sep 22, 2021

Britain’s best housebuilders attended a glittering ceremony at The Dorchester hotel in Park Lane on Friday to celebrate our coveted New Homes Awards.

The awards champion excellence across the housing spectrum, from first-time buyer flats to family houses; from factory lofts to dazzling architect-designed homes and mansions for millionaires.

...

HOME OR DEVELOPMENT OF OUTSTANDING ARCHITECTURAL MERIT
South Quay Plaza, Marsh Wall E14
BY BERKELEY HOMES

South Quay Plaza comprises 888 homes in two dockside skyscrapers designed by Foster + Partners.

Each tower has been built at a 45-degree rotation to maximise views and sunlight.

There’s a residents’ sky club and bar plus a spa including gym and pool, a screening room and outdoor dining terraces, while at ground level are two-and-a-half acres of waterfront gardens. When Covid-19 hit last year, Berkeley Homes merged a number of apartments in response to changing buyer preferences. Instead of sticking with regulation-size two-bedroom homes, the nimble-footed developer joined the floor plates of some units to create three-bedroom apartments with up to 1,678sq ft of space. All homes have floor-to-ceiling glazing.

Prices range from £720,000 to £2.16 million. Call 020 3432 3611.

More : As judged by you: the best new homes of the year revealed


----------



## hkskyline

9/23

23 September 2021 - it’s almost October and we have yet another warm sunny day in London - what is going on? by Annabel Sheppey, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Mews Houses to High-Rises, London’s Latest Crop of Luxury Developments


The city is looking forward to a bustling fall housing market, with hopes foreign buyers will further fuel demand




www.mansionglobal.com


----------



## hkskyline

11/16

16 November 2021 - early morning light and reflections on the water by Annabel Sheppey, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

11/18

Isle of dogs by Robin Sharvell, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

11/25

Canary Wharf from Addington Hills by Roy Reed, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

11/20

CANARY WHARF 3 by Jeff Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Canary Wharf Skyline … by Marc Barrot, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

11/28

Canary wharf and pier by Wajid Qureshi, on Flickr

12/1

Millwill Dock, Isle of Dogs by Wajid Qureshi, on Flickr

Millwill dock, Isle of Dogs, cold winter morning by Wajid Qureshi, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

12/5

WOLWA 121 by Thierry, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

12/10

Canary Wharf02 by che1899, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

12/15

South Dock, Canary Wharf, London by Nigel Turner, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

12/22

22 December 2021 - the sunrise looking to the west was so gorgeous this morning with these pink whispy clouds that looked like feathered wings by Annabel Sheppey, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## hkskyline

12/28

28 December 2021 - it’s been a grey windy rainy day that sure looks better in the dark by Annabel Sheppey, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

1/1

Canary Wharf by duncan c, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

A sales pitch video :


----------



## LinkD-2ME

hkskyline said:


> A sales pitch video :


218M High ?????


----------



## hkskyline

12/30

Canary Wharf by Florin Radu, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

1/30

South Dock, Canary Wharf (1) by Kite, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*February 27:*

Sunlit Balconies.... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Canary Wharf is becoming a property hotspot as people flock back to London *
Metro _Excerpt_
Feb 22, 2022

At the beginning of the 1990s, the Canary Wharf Group started developing a derelict 97-acre Docklands site in what was to become Europe’s largest regeneration project.

Thirty years on, Canary Wharf is a major financial hub.

Its gleaming, futuristic skyscrapers dominate east London’s skyline and global corporations including HSBC, Citibank and Ernst & Young all have HQs there.

...

Harcourt Gardens, the most recent building to launch in Berkeley’s South Quay Plaza also has amazing amenities. Residents automatically become members of the Quay Club, which includes a fitness centre, health spa, co-working spaces, a pool and 56th floor bar and terrace. One, two and three-bed apartments start at £720,000 via JLL.

More : Canary Wharf is becoming a property hotspot as people flock back to London


----------



## geogregor

P1150616 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1150617 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1150619 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------

